# Escambia advice



## Rippin lipz (Jan 7, 2016)

So I see everyone is having luck on the Escambia River this time of year. I have a Kayak but im not familiar with the river system. Where would be a good ramp to put in my kayak and how far up should i be for some good redfishing? Thanks all


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Kayak ramp just east of Jim's Fish Camp, hwy. 90.


----------



## Rippin lipz (Jan 7, 2016)

Ive been trying there. No luck.. Any suggestions


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Go East into the grass. Go North on the Simpson and get back in the cuts and openings in the grass. Largemouth, Sunshine, Reds and Specks. Black worms, swim baits, gold spoons, frogs. Anything that will catch a Bass will catch a Red.


----------



## Rippin lipz (Jan 7, 2016)

So youre saying go further up the simpson river and fish in the grass pockets?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep fish the pockets, the openings, years ago I used to fish that hole area you might catch a bass and then reds, strippers, bream and sheephead back to back.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Get back in the grass. Explore! Yes, there are Gators.


----------



## Rippin lipz (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok awesome. i just wouldnt of guessed they would be back in there. I am from Missouri so saltwater is all new to me. All the advice helps


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GatorBane said:


> Get back in the grass. Explore! Yes, there are Gators.



Tons of em!!! Hahaha yepper... tons of grass to the north!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

When this flood calms down, I'm going to start working up there, but can all you local experts see the problem, when you suggest somebody go up the Simpson?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> When this flood calms down, I'm going to start working up there, but can all you local experts see the problem, when you suggest somebody go up the Simpson?


Going from left to right, you have the Little White river at the bottom, then the Bannahassee River going up to the X, then the Dead River also going up to the X and finally the Simpson River where the pier and kayak launch is. The names are on the pic down by 90, not sure why they did it like that.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Going from left to right, you have the Little White river at the bottom, then the Bannahassee River going up to the X, then the Dead River also going up to the X and finally the Simpson River where the pier and kayak launch is. The names are on the pic down by 90, not sure why they did it like that.


 It all looks very fishy, my only question is how navigable are all those rivers with a 21 bay?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

All of those rivers are deep and very easy to navigate in a bay boat. The only areas that are shallow are where the Dead River meets the X and where the Little White meets the Bannahassee. These are both eddie type areas where silt builds up out of the current. They have good depth from 8-15' or so the rest of the way. I circled those two areas in red on this map.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Awesome, Jeff, and thanks. You get my vote for PFFMVP.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I assume the launch by Jim's Fish Camp is the kayak launch? Where would a 21' bay or CC launch from to access these areas? Archie Glover?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Launch your boat at Jim's fish camp. Go upstairs to pay before you launch. The yak launch is at the county pier on the east side of the Simpson


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

bamacpa said:


> I assume the launch by Jim's Fish Camp is the kayak launch? Where would a 21' bay or CC launch from to access these areas? Archie Glover?


Archie Glover would be the best ramp, but you can launch at the Swamphouse or Smiths as well if the bay is really rough. The launch across from Jims is the kayak launch, and can launch up to around an 18' rig at Jims, but wouldn't try with anything much larger, especially in winter with the low tides.


----------

